# 40 Mile Bottom



## J.B (Jun 13, 2010)

hey guys is there any local reef books/maps that have published #'s for the 40 mile bottom? Never been out there and want to make it happen by the end of the summer just don't have any #'s. Also, is it just ledges or are there wrecks in the area too? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oldenred (Jun 13, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 15, 2010)

Try the Top Spot brand maps. They are pretty good. For ga there is a Shav. -Brunswick and then there is a Brunswick - Jacksonville and there is set for offshore and inshore.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 15, 2010)

40 mile bottom is just what folks in ga call the 21 fathom curve. Its a strip of outcroppings that run from N.C. to south Florida. Just run out to 120-126' and start looking at your bottom machine. I aint keen on giving out my GPS numbers.


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 15, 2010)

PaulD said:


> 40 mile bottom is just what folks in ga call the 21 fathom curve. Its a strip of outcroppings that run from N.C. to south Florida. Just run out to 120-126' and start looking at your bottom machine. I aint keen on giving out my GPS numbers.



Do you have another boat? Cause I cannot see even you running that Egret that far out.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 15, 2010)

I run my buddys 23' and another one with a 26',  
I have had the Egret out 26 miles though and will to it on a good day. I keep my GPS numbers on Andrian maping and spreadsheet software and you can see the ridge real good when you look at it mapped out. I've got about 1,000 on the 21 fathom curve from savannah to St. Augi. So its pretty easy to see how big it is. there are other ridges out there too in other depths.


----------



## jamrens (Jun 15, 2010)

31°9â€²40â€³N 81°23â€²13â€³W
31-04-28.1000N / 081-25-40.0000W
 31.147712,-81.39267


Check them out ..

Whit


----------



## J.B (Jun 18, 2010)

Appreciate the replies!


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 16, 2010)

you will know when your on the right spot, your depth finder will just lite up out there. We inherited a book of #'s from a captian that now has passed away and have around 3000 #'s. Last time we went out we just went to Greys reef and cought well over 200 sea bass and had a little over 40 keepers, and a trigger fish, and saw a tripletail but didnt have any live shrimp for em.


----------



## stev (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiltons offshore atlas 

venice la to destin florida


----------



## d-a (Jul 16, 2010)

stev said:


> Hiltons offshore atlas
> 
> venice la to destin florida



While I will agree that the Hilton's is a good choice, But it only available for a limited space in the GOM. Since this is the Ga coastal forum most everyone understood the OP to be talking about 40 mile bottom off of the GA coast.

d-a


----------



## PaulD (Jul 16, 2010)

People who give out GPS numbers, especially those who don't fish them, should be tared and feathered!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 17, 2010)

just ride till you find good bottom....Most of the BEST numbers I have were found while looking for another number.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a good point. Also read the water and air, look for the signs that give away live bottom and fish.


----------



## Hunter22 (Jul 21, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> just ride till you find good bottom....Most of the BEST numbers I have were found while looking for another number.



Agreed. We find ALOT of good bottom while looking for numbers we already have. I want to make a trip out to the stream sometime. I have already been out to R2 and R3 but want to go all the way out there.


----------

